# Which is the most talkative type?



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Oh don't worry. We do need to come up for air every now and then. :wink:


If pink says she is an INTJ, then I'll go with INTJ to answer the OP :laughing:

<3 u pink hehehehe


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I'm turned on.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Any type with Asperger's Syndrome being asked to go on about their interest.


----------



## smoke (Jan 20, 2010)

Some ESTJs can go on forever if you let them.


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Any type with Asperger's Syndrome being asked to go on about their interest.


uh-huh. otherwise they barely open they're mouth [from experience].


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

INTP. Especially at small-talk.
I'm totally _ not_ joking.


----------



## hungryfooligan (Nov 29, 2010)

haaaaaaa funny that people say INFPs are not talkative... at first i am pretty silent and shy but when you get to know me i never stop talking! just ask anyone who knows me well enough.. roud:


----------



## Missie (Oct 11, 2010)

Probably ESFP's. Loud and talkative; speaking from experience.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

My INFP wife is a chatter box. My mom's also an INFP and when the two of them get together I usually just walk away.

Love 'em both, though.


----------



## virgilio2203 (May 5, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> ENFJs talk too much.


 Not true 
We usually talk a lot ONLY if we know that's going to cheer up the entire group.. Ohh, and if there is a new person in a group, he will probably be welcome and introduced to everyone by an ENFJ..

From my experience my ESxP are the ones who talk the most.. My best friend is an ESFP and he can talk for hours.. funny but when I'm with someone who can't stop talking, I can't stop listening.. so I usually don't speak as much as that person.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

i wouldn't say ENFPs are because whenever i say something it has to be vaguely interesting or humorous or at least useful.. in the right atmosphere i can be a chatterbox but generally i'm always thinking of something GOOD to say rather than some people who never run out of things to say because they can talk about anything even if it's totally boring..

for that reason i'd say ESFJs. ESFPs are the LOUDEST for sure.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

In my experience, ESFJ and ESTJ both are quite talkative.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd say it's between ESFP and ENFJ & ENFP. From my experience, ESFPs will talk to anyone and appear that they have all the time in the world so people flock to them, but they have to be in the mood for chatting or else they just sit and listen to people, which of course equally wins people over. You should hear us when I get together with my 2 closest friends, we just talk, talk, talk, and we are the above 3 types.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

ENFPs talk a hell of a lot and ESFPs as well.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I might be an INFP but when I'm with people I'm *really* comfortable with I turn into the worlds biggest lout :happy:


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

I think this goes to the Fe users, the EXFJs. In my experience, I've seen both types talk continually just to fill up the silence that other people would have normally found awkward. 

Luckily they also seem to know when to shut up.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> I think this goes to the Fe users, the EXFJs. In my experience, I've seen both types talk continually just to fill up the silence that other people would have normally found awkward.
> 
> Luckily they also seem to know when to shut up.


Yes! I do that (filling in awkward silences). Knowing when to shut up is important too when dealing with non-Fe friends lol. I can usually read people enough to tell when it's time to be quiet. I don't mind either, I can also be quiet if the need arises or exit to read a book/ surf the net.


----------



## HelloOutThere (Oct 9, 2012)

1. ENJs
2. ESJs
3. INJs/ENPs
4. ESPs/ISJs
5. INPs
6. ISPs


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Hem, as a ESFJ I can say that I'm veeery talkative! :laughing:


----------



## HelloOutThere (Oct 9, 2012)

1. ENJs
2. ESJs
3. ENPs/INJs
4. ISJs/ESPs
5. INPs
6. ISPs

Really, Js tend to be more talkative than Ps. The reason for this I think, is due to the fact that Js are naturally more abstract than Ps. When talking, Js tend to rely on an independent, internal frame of ideas/vision (Ni or Si), which often makes them talkers in nearly every situation. This is oppose to Ps who often depend on external stimuli (either physical stimuli, S, or theoretical stimuli, N) to communicate in a given situation. If you think about it, it is often the case that in dialouges between people, one of the participants will tend to dominate the conversation by tossing out ideas, topics, anectdotes, opinions etc., whereas the other will add small comments or follow up questions, but generally NOT dominate the conversation. In my opinion such a situation might very well resemble the communication between Ps and Js.

I'll also agree with the notion that extraverts are by definition more talkative than introverts.

Further more, I think the N/S dichotomy is the third most important in determining a type's degree of talkativeness. My reason for thinking so is because Ns are more independent minded than sensors, which makes Ns wanting to "add" more of their own unique ideas in conservation.


----------

